# Game Thread (11/28): Magic @ Sonics



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Orlando Magic (13-3) @ Seattle Sonics (2-13)

Key Arena (Seattle)









Date: Wednesday, November 28
Time: 10:00 pm

*Links/Game/Etc.:*

Orlando Sentinel Website
Orlando Magic Baseline Blog (Home Games Only)
Orlando Magic Game Notes
CBS.Sportsline GameCenter
ESPN.com Scoreboard

*Television:*























SunSports (Not this game) | FSN Florida | NBALP

*Radio:*








WDBO 580 | Spanish Radio: AM 1030 WONQ

*Probable Starters:*




































J. Nelson K. Bogans H. Turkoglu R. Lewis D. Howard 

<pre>
Player GM GS MPG PPG FG% 3PT% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG TOPG PF
Nelson 15 15 30.9 13.4 .471 .317 .833 4.6 6.4 1.0 0.1 2.7 2.2
Bogans 16 16 32.4 9.6 .415 .376 .762 4.4 1.9 0.6 0.1 0.8 2.5
Turkoglu 16 16 36.8 18.7 .439 .382 .746 5.7 3.9 1.0 0.3 2.6 2.8
Lewis 16 16 39.0 19.8 .487 .423 .845 4.9 2.4 1.0 0.2 2.1 2.8
Howard 16 16 37.4 22.5 .605 .000 .602 14.4 1.5 0.8 2.6 3.0 3.4
</pre>





































E. Watson K. Durant D. Wilkins K. Thomas C. Wilcox

*Key Reserves:*
Orlando Magic




































K. Dooling C. Arroyo M. Evans B. Cook A. Foyle
<pre>
Player GM MPG PPG FG% 3PT% FT% RPG APG SPG BPG TOPG PF
Evans 2 19.5 6.5 .384 .200 1.000 1.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.5
Dooling 15 18.0 6.0 .416 .292 .972 1.1 1.4 0.3 0.1 0.5 2.1
Arroyo 15 18.5 5.5 .403 .333 .750 1.8 3.1 0.6 0.0 1.1 1.0
Cook 3 6.7 2.3 .375 .250 .000 1.3 0.3 0.0 0.3 0.0 0.7
Garrity 9 13.3 2.6 .313 .188 .000 2.0 0.8 0.2 0.0 0.9 1.4
Foyle 16 10.4 2.2 .378 .000 .467 3.3 0.1 0.1 0.6 0.5 1.3
Augustine 7 4.6 1.4 .833 .000 .000 1.0 0.1 0.3 0.1 0.4 0.6
Redick 5 4.0 0.0 .000 .000 .000 0.0 0.3 0.0 0.0 0.5 0.0
</pre>

Seattle Sonics




































W. Szczerbiak
J. Green
N. Collison
D. West
J. Petro

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#3399FF" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Magic*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Sonics*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dwight Howard 22.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Kevin Durant 19.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dwight Howard 14.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Kurt Thomas 8.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jameer Nelson 6.4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Earl Watson 6.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Rashard Lewis 1.0</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Nick Collison 1.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Dwight Howard 2.6</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Nick Collison 1.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>James Augustine .833</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Chris Wilcox .531</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Rashard Lewis .423</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Delonte West .524</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Maurice Evans 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Mickael Gelabale 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Orlando Magic</td><td>13-3</td><td>-.-</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>7-7</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Charlotte Bobcats</td><td>6-8</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>Atlanta Hawks</td><td>5-8</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>4-10</td><td>8.0</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. Orlando Magic</td><td>13-3</td><td>-.-</td><tr align=center><td>2. Boston Celtics</td><td>11-2</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Detroit Pistons</td><td>8-5</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>9-6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>5. Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>7-5</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Toronto Raptors</td><td>7-7</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Washington Wizards</td><td>7-7</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Indiana Pacers</td><td>7-8</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. New Jersey Nets</td><td>7-8</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Charlotte Bobcats</td><td>6-8</td><td>6.0</td></table>

Sonics Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This should be another win for the Magic. They blew them out in Orlando and IMO should do the same in Seattle, but it is on the road and every road game is a crab shoot in the NBA.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

We should get a win here, Lewis should score his first 30+ point game this season...


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn. Awesome game thread.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks, had to find some pics for the players and make them into their own.. crop em and stuff.. I dont like the other site pictures for players so I did it that way!

I'm watchin the Lakers/Sonics game about to start online.. gotta remember that they are out in Los Angeles tonight and it'll be a back to back game..


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*I'm calling it now....Damien Wilkins is going for 30.*


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Orlando Game Notes:

Injury Report:
Tony Battie: Out, torn rotator cuff, left shoulder - underwent successful surgery on Oct. 24, will likely miss the entire season.
Keyon Dooling - Day-to-day, flu.

Records - 2007-2008 Regular Season:

Overall: 13-3, .813 | Home: 5-2, .715 | Road: 8-1, .889
Eastern: 9-1, .900 | Home: 4-1, .800 | Road: 5-0, 1.000
Atlantic: 4-0, 1.000 | Home: 1-0, 1.000 | Road: 3-0, 1.000
Central: 2-1, .667 | Home: 1-1, .500 | Road: 1-0, 1.000
Southeast: 3-0, 1.000 | Home: 2-0, 1.000 | Road: 1-0, 1.000

Western: 4-2, .667 | Home: 1-1, .500 | Road: 3-1, .750
Northwest: 3-0, 1.000 | Home: 1-0, 1.000 | Road: 2-0, 1.000
Pacific: 0-1, .000 | Home: 0-1, .000 | Road: 0-0, .---
Southwest: 1-1, .500 | Home: 0-0, .--- | Road: 1-1, .500

Streaks:
Current Streak -
Overall: Won 3 (Nov. 23 - Present)
Home: Won 4 (Nov. 13 - Present)
Road: Won 1 (Nov. 26)

Longest Winning -
Overall: Won 5 (Nov. 13-19)
Home: Won 4 (Nov. 13 - Present)
Road: Won 7 (Nov. 3 - Nov. 19)

Longest Losing -
Overall: Lost 1 (3x, last on Nov 21)
Home: Lost 2 (Nov. 2 - 10)
Road: Lost 1 (Nov. 21)

LAST GAME:
Nov. 26 @ Portland – Magic 85, Trail Blazers 74: 
Hedo Turkoglu had a game-high 21 points, five rebounds and five assists, as Orlando defeated Portland, 85-74, at Rose Garden. Rashard Lewis added 20 points for the Magic, who won despite shooting just 41.3 percent from the floor. LaMarcus Aldridge led the Blazers with 16 points. Portland jumped out in front early, leading 27-17 after the first quarter and by as many as 13 points during the first half. Orlando bounced back with a 16-0 run and went into halftime, tied at 42. After Aldridge hit a jumper with 3:16 left in the third quarter to give the Blazers a 56-49 advantage, Orlando closed the period with a 10-2 spurt and led 59-58 heading into the fourth. In the final stanza, the Magic went on a 16-3 run to pull away. Turkoglu had 14 of his 21 points during the second half.

TONIGHT’S OPPONENT:
Nov. 28 @ Seattle (Seattle, WA): Orlando is 15-22 all-time vs. Seattle (11-8 at home, 4-14 at Seattle) during regular season play, including 1-0 this season (see recap below)… Orlando went 2-0 last season against Seattle…The Magic have won the last four meetings with the Sonics, and seven of the last 11 overall…Orlando has won eight of the last 10 matchups at home, but lost six of the last 10 games at Seattle… 

Rashard Lewis played nine seasons with the Sonics (1998-2007) and ranks among Seattle’s all-time list in seven different categories…Assistant Coach Patrick Ewing spent one season with the Sonics (2000- 01)… Assistant Coach Brendan Malone served as a consultant with the Sonics during their run to the 1996 NBA Finals…For last season’s stats and Magic career numbers vs. Seattle, see p. 283 of the media guide… 

Nov. 13 vs. Seattle – Magic 103, Sonics 76: Rashard Lewis poured in a game-high 22 points in his first game against his former team, as Orlando routed Seattle, 103-76, at Amway Arena. Five Magic players scored in double figures. Keith Bogans netted 16 points, including 5-of-9 from threepoint range, while Dwight Howard (13 pts-12 rebs) and Trevor Ariza (11 pts-11 rebs) recorded double-doubles. Nick Collison led the Sonics with 15 points. Orlando was 10-of-25 from three-point land and held Seattle to just 34.4 percent shooting from the field. After trailing 8-1, Orlando went on a 27-6 run and cruised for the remainder of the game. They led by as many as 33 points during the second half.

*BEST ALL-TIME SCORING PERFORMANCE VS. SONICS: 41 pts., Tracy McGrady (@ Seattle, 11-19-02)
BEST ALL-TIME SCORING PERFORMANCE VS. MAGIC: 45 pts., Rashard Lewis (@ Orlando, 1-11-06)*

*Orlando's Lewis returns to Seattle for first time as opponent
By TIM BOOTH, AP Sports Writer
November 28, 2007*

SEATTLE (AP) -- Back in the Seattle SuperSonics practice facility, swishing jumpers as he did for nine seasons, Rashard Lewis made sure his Orlando teammates knew he was partly responsible for a Northwest Division championship banner hanging on the wall.

It seemed appropriate, since Orlando spent about $120 million in the offseason to bring Lewis to Orlando with the expectation of adding a few championship banners to their walls. 

"I was telling Hedo Turkoglu I put one of those banners up there ... just kind of reminiscing about my time in Seattle," Lewis said Tuesday afternoon.

Lewis will make his first -- and only appearance this season -- back in Seattle on Wednesday night when the Magic face the Sonics at KeyArena. 

Link


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Very nice game thread - great job.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

GREAT game thread bro... 

thanks for putting the time and effort into doing these, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Updated the first post with the Sonics Forum Game Thread.. thanks for the compliments..

Micky I wanted to tell you first off that my phone might be shut off tomorrow or even tonight but if by some chance it isnt I should be able to get the next game thread up tomorrow night.. if it's not up by then go ahead and do your thing and if I disappear thats why.. I'm sure it'll be fine since the bill is getting paid tomorrow and some lady said it wouldnt be shut off so we'll see what happens.. 

Anyways I'll be watching this game on the computer if my net still works by gametime hah..

By the way is Earl Watson coming off the bench now? last I knew he wasnt but I think Delonte West started last night..


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Brian34Cook said:


> Updated the first post with the Sonics Forum Game Thread.. thanks for the compliments..
> 
> Micky I wanted to tell you first off that my phone might be shut off tomorrow or even tonight but if by some chance it isnt I should be able to get the next game thread up tomorrow night.. if it's not up by then go ahead and do your thing and if I disappear thats why.. I'm sure it'll be fine since the bill is getting paid tomorrow and some lady said it wouldnt be shut off so we'll see what happens..
> 
> ...


_don't worry bro... if you don't get one up, i'll put one up before gametime._

if i'm not mistaken they've listed delonte as the starter for the last couple games...

when watson and west are on the floor together they are dangerous... but PJ hasn't used that line up too often and hasn't figured it out yet.:biggrin:


*anyone think that Shard gets a roaring applause during his introduction at key?*


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Still no FSN here. It is supposed to be on NBATV. I hope they dont black that **** out.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Ya, tight game-thread. Bogans just needs to play tight D on Durant and we should be fine. There is nobody who could even get close to guarding DHoward so Im expecting a big game from him too


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Such bull****. NBATV blacked out. Yeah, that is great, blackout the game from thousands who can't watch it in the first place. Morons. The Magic should be ashamed of themselves that they haven't forced a resolution between Brighthouse and FSN.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

9diamonds said:


> Ya, tight game-thread. Bogans just needs to play tight D on Durant and we should be fine. There is nobody who could even get close to guarding DHoward so Im expecting a big game from him too


i agree with you,


but wilcox isn't exactly some shlack...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1: Magic 30 - Sonics 24

Howard: 12 pts (2/4 FG, 8/8 FT), 4 boards, 3 turnovers, 2 blocks
Turkoglu: 4 pts (1/2 FG), 4 boards, 1 assist, 1 turnover, 1 steal
Lewis: 3 pts (1/7 FG), 6 boards, 1 assist, 1 turnover, 2 steals
Bogans: 0 pts (0/3 FG), 0 boards, 0 assist
Nelson: 4 pts (2/3 FG), 2 boards, 2 assists

Evans: 2 pts (1/2 FG), 1 board, 1 foul
Redick: 5 pts (2/2 FG, 1/1 3PT), 1 foul

Listening to NBA.com Audio League Pass..


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

JNice said:


> Such bull****. NBATV blacked out. Yeah, that is great, blackout the game from thousands who can't watch it in the first place. Morons. The Magic should be ashamed of themselves that they haven't forced a resolution between Brighthouse and FSN.


What happened? I thought you were getting dishnetwork?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If Arroyo likes the pick and pop then he'll find a friend in Cook on the court.. 50-39 Magic


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> What happened? I thought you were getting dishnetwork?


Yeah, I was .. although I was rethinking it about having to have a dish installed and possibly dealing with reception issues. I was still going to go through with it but when someone gives a 12pm-5pm window and I can't even make it by 7pm ... in that extra time I changed my mind and called the guy and told him to forget about it.

I'm probably going to go with FIOS tonight. Quality is supposed to be excellent and my house is already wired for it. Plus, super-duper fast internet.

Still ... The Magic should have done something about this by now. When there are large parts of even Orlando that can't watch the games, there is a problem. I hope people switch from Brighthouse. Only way to send a message.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Magic 57 - Sonics 45


```
Name 	Min 	FG 	3Pt 	FT 	Off 	Reb 	Ast 	TO 	Stl 	Blk 	PF 	Pts 
Turkoglu 14 	2-4 	1-3 	2-2 	1 	6 	1 	2 	1 	0 	2 	7 
Lewis 	 19 	3-11 	1-4 	0-0 	3 	6 	1 	2 	2 	0 	1 	7 
Howard 	 19 	5-8 	0-0 	10-11 	2 	9 	0 	4 	0 	2 	0 	20 
Bogans 	 12 	1-4 	0-1 	1-1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 
Nelson 	 12 	2-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Evans 	 11 	2-5 	0-2 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	4 
Arroyo 	 12 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	9 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Foyle 	  4 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Cook 	  6 	2-3 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	0 	5 
Redick 	  7 	2-3 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	5 
Totals 	116 	20-44 	4-13 	13-14 	8 	31 	14 	10 	4 	4 	6 	57 
Percentages: 	 .455 	.308 	.929 	  	Team Rebounds: 4
```


```
Name 	Min 	FG 	3Pt 	FT 	Off 	Reb 	Ast 	TO 	Stl 	Blk 	PF 	Pts 
Wilkins 13 	1-6 	0-1 	0-0 	1 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Wilcox 	16 	2-7 	0-0 	0-2 	3 	6 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	4 
Thomas 	16 	2-6 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	8 	2 	0 	2 	1 	2 	4 
Durant 	17 	3-10 	0-2 	1-1 	1 	3 	3 	2 	0 	1 	1 	7 
West 	13 	3-4 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	2 	6 
Petro 	7 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Green 	9 	2-7 	0-1 	0-0 	2 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	4 
Szczer 	15 	5-13 	3-5 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	2 	0 	0 	13 
Watson 	10 	2-2 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	1 	1 	0 	0 	5 
Totals 	116 	20-56 	4-10 	1-3 	11 	23 	12 	5 	5 	2 	10 	45 
Percentages: 	 .357 	.400 	.333 	  	Team Rebounds: 5
```
Magic getting some good bench production (Arroyo, Redick, Cook, and Evans) and a good game from Dwight..


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Arroyo 9 assists after 2 quarters???


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah had them all in the 2nd quarter.. Rashard is shooting like crud.. Nelson and Bogans also having quiet games..


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Reddick is playing well tonight...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

i can't believe it...we are losing 4th quarter badly...we need to make some shots in the end!


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

JNice said:


> Yeah, I was .. although I was rethinking it about having to have a dish installed and possibly dealing with reception issues. I was still going to go through with it but when someone gives a 12pm-5pm window and I can't even make it by 7pm ... in that extra time I changed my mind and called the guy and told him to forget about it.
> 
> I'm probably going to go with FIOS tonight. Quality is supposed to be excellent and my house is already wired for it. Plus, super-duper fast internet.
> 
> Still ... The Magic should have done something about this by now. When there are large parts of even Orlando that can't watch the games, there is a problem. I hope people switch from Brighthouse. Only way to send a message.


FIOS is available in central florida? Through who?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Feed_Dwight said:


> FIOS is available in central florida? Through who?


It is available here in Tampa through Verizon.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight with 39 and 15? At least he showed up to play. Wowza.

oh, and 5 blocks ... wowza..

I thought he'd "break out" this year but not this well.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Why to keep Rashard in the game for 40 minutes if he is missing everything?

Win is a win...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight's avgs through 17 games ... 23.5ppg, 14.5rpg, and 2.7bpg. Wowza.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm seriously trying to figure out how this team scored 110 points? I watched the entire game and honestly, they couldn't hit water if they fell out of a boat until the end of the game. Good teams pull away when they want too and the Magic seemed to toy with the Sonics and then in the last 2 minutes just turned on the jets and didn't look back. Howard with arguably his best game of his career. Arroyo with 14 assists and only 1 turnover off the bench. Reddick even played great, scoring 11 points off the bench.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Magic (obviously) won the game 110-94..


```
Name 	Min 	FG 	3Pt 	FT 	Off 	Reb 	Ast 	TO 	Stl 	Blk 	PF 	Pts 
Turkoglu 34 	4-11 	2-7 	5-6 	3 	10 	2 	2 	1 	0 	5 	15 
Lewis 	 40 	3-19 	1-8 	2-2 	3 	10 	3 	3 	2 	0 	3 	9 
Howard 	 41 	12-17 	0-0 	15-20 	4 	16 	1 	6 	0 	5 	4 	39 
Bogans 	 26 	4-10 	3-7 	3-3 	0 	4 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	14 
Nelson 	 24 	3-5 	0-1 	0-2 	0 	5 	3 	1 	2 	0 	1 	6 
Evans 	 19 	3-7 	1-3 	0-0 	1 	3 	1 	0 	1 	0 	3 	7 
Redick 	 16 	4-5 	2-2 	1-2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	3 	11 
Arroyo 	 24 	0-3 	0-0 	2-2 	0 	2 	14 	1 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Foyle 	  6 	1-3 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Cook 	  6 	2-3 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	0 	5 
J. Augustine 	DNP - Coach's Decision
K. Dooling 	DNP - Coach's Decision
P. Garrity 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 	236 	36-83 	10-30 	28-37 	13 	55 	26 	15 	6 	7 	21 	110 
Percentages: 	  .434 	.333 	.757 	  	Team Rebounds: 11
```


----------

